# I need a cheap, easy to install flooring



## NatalieM (Feb 24, 2011)

I came home to find my cat had been sick all over my bedroom carpet (and the bed).  It looked like a vomit bomb had went off.  Really horrible.  I tried to clean it up, but it was really just a total loss and I ended up ripping all the carpet up.  Underneath I found rough, unfinished wood that is really painful to walk on.

I'd already planned to install all new floors this summer and I don't want to spend a lot of money on something I'm going to get rid of in a few months, but I _need_ something down now.  Not only is it unpleasant to walk on, it's also winter and I've noticed the temperature has dropped quite a bit in here since I pulled it up.

What I need is something relatively cheap.  Something I can put down myself in one evening and won't damage what's already there (such as it is).  Something I can throw an area rug over to hold me until summer.  And I am not very handy.

Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## AskMrJay (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Natalie,

Sorry to hear about your cat situation :\

I was originally going to suggest laminate, but that requires more tools and time, so unless you come equipped with a circular saw, then I have a different suggestion.

Vinyl Plank: Very easy installation, no glue underneath needed, and minimal cutting. They actually glue to each other and go down really nicely. All you'd need to keep handy is a razor blade and a straight edge to make nice, even cuts.

I would however let the flooring acclimate for 48-72 before you install it, despite it not being real wood.


----------



## NatalieM (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow.  That is _exactly_ what I was looking for.  Thank you so much!

This place is brilliant.  I think I'll come back here this summer and let you guys advise me on my DIY projects instead of going with whatever my male relatives tell me to do.

Now all I need is some big strapping men to carry heavy things for me. ;D


Also, what that cat did was nothing short of demonic.  I didn't even know a house cat's stomach could contain that much semi-digested goop.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 24, 2011)

I would check out Kanga Back carpet. Very easy to install and will just roll up when you want it out. It also will not slide around on the floor.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 24, 2011)

Trying to put down something that you plan on just removing later just makes no since. It's going to cost you far more. PLus a one time thing with the cat is no reason to blow a ton of money.
You could have let it dry, vacuumed it up and steamed cleaned it and saved some money.
What is it you really want to have laid down on the floor? Carpet, tile, laminite?


----------

